# Any Experience with the Surly nice Front Rack?



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

What is your experience with the Surly nice Front Rack?
I saw a picture of one on a REI Novara Safari. I am thinking of ordering one ($140) and putting it on my Novara Safari. Basically I use it for commuting, grocery shopping, carrying stuff to my cabin.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I have one. I think it's overly heavy and poorly designed. It's spent most of its life in my spare parts bin while I used other racks instead. Mostly Old Man Mountain racks which are the opposite - light and well designed. :thumbsup:

I wanted to love the Nice Rack, but I couldn't...:nono:

I'd sell you mine for $80 + $15 shipping nearly brand new.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm with vik on this one. Although I have never herd anything bad from people who actually use them so they must be fine once you get them on, if you can live with the weight. 

How's your Safari treating you anyways? Seems like a good option from the less expensive side of the adventure touring market.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

It is sturdy tho. But a little overbuilt for most peoples applications.the hardware is heavy as well. On a commuter the weight is less noticeable. On the mtb trails, it's a lot of weight to loft over objects 

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

vikb said:


> I have one. I think it's overly heavy and poorly designed. It's spent most of its life in my spare parts bin while I used other racks instead. Mostly Old Man Mountain racks which are the opposite - light and well designed. :thumbsup:
> 
> I wanted to love the Nice Rack, but I couldn't...:nono:
> 
> I'd sell you mine for $80 + $15 shipping nearly brand new.


Im interested in buying your rack. Im in Nepal right now, and I will return to Alaska in March. I dont know that you can ship it there for $15(?) Anyway, Ill keep your message and contact you in Spring if you still want to get rid of it. For me weight wont be a factor. Its flat on my commute


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I'm with vik on this one. Although I have never herd anything bad from people who actually use them so they must be fine once you get them on, if you can live with the weight.
> 
> How's your Safari treating you anyways? Seems like a good option from the less expensive side of the adventure touring market.


The Novara Safari changed my life.
I didnt know it was at the bottom of the touring bike hiarchy when I bought it. I might have spent more on a bike if I realized it was essentially going to replace my truck as transportation. Im planning on building a surly troll when I get back to Alaska. I want the same rack for the novara. I dont do trails, or racing, so weight has almost nothing to do with it. I like the big clunky look of the surly nice rack. On the back of the novara safari I have a big, clunky, heavy rack I got at a garage sale. The Novara Safari is a big, clunky heavy bike. It all fits my style.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

Kevin_Federline said:


> It is sturdy tho. But a little overbuilt for most peoples applications.the hardware is heavy as well. On a commuter the weight is less noticeable. On the mtb trails, it's a lot of weight to loft over objects
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


You convinced me to buy one. All the qualities I was looking for: Sturdy, Overbuilt, Heavy, Strong Hardware. I beat my stuff up pretty bad. Also I think it looks cool.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

alaskadude said:


> You convinced me to buy one. All the qualities I was looking for: Sturdy, Overbuilt, Heavy, Strong Hardware. I beat my stuff up pretty bad. Also I think it looks cool.


If we are talking the Nice Rack it's overbuilt in the wrong way. Way burly where it doesn't really matter and then a crappy interface where it bolts to the bike.

I can point you at much better designed burly racks if that's what you are after. In fact I wouldn't call the Nice Rack burly - just heavy.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

^No way, I've held 200 pounds on it for a 10 mile ride, def both heavy and burly. Just because it doesn't fit your critera doesn't mean its pointless or of no value.

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

vikb said:


> If we are talking the Nice Rack it's overbuilt in the wrong way. Way burly where it doesn't really matter and then a crappy interface where it bolts to the bike.
> 
> I can point you at much better designed burly racks if that's what you are after. In fact I wouldn't call the Nice Rack burly - just heavy.


Yes, Please. Ide appreciate any suggestions for a rack you might have. Im still in the experimental stage, and really dont know what it is I am looking for. I also looked at Old Man Mountain. I wont be home to Alaska 'till april, and am spending some time online looking and trying to figure out what I need.
Weight is not really so important. My commute is flat, and Im strong. And Im not in a hurry. I use the bike (A Novara Safari from REI) to commute and carry stuff to my cabin. Sometimes I am carrying even 70 or more pounds of stuff to my cabin. I carry water bottles and propane tanks and stuff like that. I was impressed by the 'shelf' on the surly rack where I can strap down large objects.
But, yes, please, add any input you would like to add. Thats why I asked on this forum.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

Kevin_Federline said:


> ^No way, I've held 200 pounds on it for a 10 mile ride, def both heavy and burly. Just because it doesn't fit your critera doesn't mean its pointless or of no value.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk


Im still in the experimental stage trying to figure out what to get, but I really like the looks of the surly rack. I dig heavy and burly. And you say you even put 200 pounds on it. I dont know if Ill try that much weight, but It wouldnt be unusual fro me to strap a small propane tank to it, or a car radiator that needs repair, or strange shaped stuff like that. Like I said, I like to size of the shelf. Its one of the biggest Ive seen so far. That will get used by me a lot. As my novara safari gets bigger panniers and storage racks, I just find I use it more and more and actually need more storage space. Its a great, economical way for me to do chores around my cabin without buying gasoline.


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

I run front and rear nice racks on my ogre, no complaints other than the single threaded boss on the top center of the rack - I don't know what its for or how to use it. I just stare at it when I ride and wonder why they put it there. Someday I'll have an epiphany and use it. I even called Surly, they said it was a light mount - ?? 

Other than that the racks work well. Overbuilt? Maybe, but I never worry about them. Even when the 10 year old (120#) from next door wants to hop on and ride up the block the racks are solid. 

As for the hardware, there are a lot of parts to allow for configuration on a lot of bikes, but it went right on the Ogre using factory holes - no P clamps (I don't get that approach). I did have to put a small spacer between rack and frame on the left side to clear the BB7 caliper.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

HEAVY and my hardware brackets Cracked. look cool. I want a old man front rack next..


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

SO ****ING HEAVY.

You can definitely get better stuff. For commuting most messengers seem to like the Wald racks/baskets.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

flatfendershop said:


> the single threaded boss on the top center of the rack - I don't know what its for or how to use it. I just stare at it when I ride and wonder why they put it there. Someday I'll have an epiphany and use it. I even called Surly, they said it was a light mount - ??


Ya:

Lights and Reflectors from Rivendell Bicycle Works

Busch & Muller dynamo bicycle lights

Regarding racks, I used to own the rear version of this Nitro front rack:

Nitto Big Front Rack 34F - 20075

...it was positively jewel-like in craftsmanship. Super strong.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

As per the other posts, the Surly Nice rack is too heavy for what it can carry.
If you want an alternative recommendation, I'd say have a squiz at one of the Tubus front pannier racks with the addition of a small flat rack like Velo Orange Pass Hunter.
VO Pass Hunter Front Rack - Racks - Racks & Decaleurs - Accessories
I'm not promoting the Hunter but suggesting that typre of front rack setup will offer two rack front set up that is both lighter than the Surly Nice rack as well as much higher weight carrying capacity.
I use a Tubus Nova stainless rack up front and am currently modifying a VO Pass Hunter rack to fit a suspension corrected fork (Surly Ogre).
tubus - Nova
If the fork is suspension corrected, then the Pass Hunter wont fit without modification of the center fork crown stay, which needs to be cut and re-welded into correct position.
I like the idea of stainless as theres no rust and no paint to touch up with the inevitable scratches a touring bike gets.
Anyway, thats what suits me.
Lots more carrying capacity for less weight and stainless steel for no rust or paint touch ups.
Your call, so good luck with finding what suits you best.


----------



## iforgotmename (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a Nice Front Rack and can agree that it is heavy and does sit in my parts bin also. I like it on Rail Trail camping trips due to the platform and the low rider pannier mounts but that's about the only time I use it. My LHT is pretty much a cargo bike, I run a CETMA 7 rail up front and have a couple of different boxes I attach for grocery duties. It is a great rack for hauling odd and heavy objects but is also heavy. Here is a pic of it with no box. https://[URL=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8438815099/]
P1040078 by DennisLitto, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

*OK, I got the surly frot rack*








This is my surly rack on my Novara safari, It works great


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

This is the Novara with the surly front rack


----------



## hydepark (Jul 23, 2007)

I just happened to see this post on the Surly blog. The racks are being redesigned to make the hardware less obnoxious! Haven't seen one yet but looking forward to it.
Surly Racks, Surly Bikes?WARNING: All Our Things Don?t Always Work With All Our Other Things | Blog | Surly Bikes


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

hydepark said:


> I just happened to see this post on the Surly blog. The racks are being redesigned to make the hardware less obnoxious! Haven't seen one yet but looking forward to it.
> Surly Racks, Surly Bikes?WARNING: All Our Things Don?t Always Work With All Our Other Things | Blog | Surly Bikes


There was nothing wrong with the hardware that I saw. I am building a surly OGRE, and I got another surly front rack for that one. I have used it all summer and find it a great rig. I carried a car battery home to my ailing toyota on the front of my bike.


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

The Blackburn Outpost front rack is what I would've gone with in your situation. It's very similar in overall design style to the Nice rack or the Nitto Big mentioned earlier, but I think it kind of excels in this niche due to a simpler and more easily adjustable interface, competitive weight (think OMM, so heavier than Tubus, but far lighter than Surly), and overall sturdiness. The load they can handle is also more within the realm of reason, because what CAN be put on a Surly Nice front rack is actually more than a little ridiculous and almost wholly unnecessary.

I wouldn't say the rear rack offering is anything you'd want on your bike considering the obviously superior racks that already dominate there, and some will find the colour undesirable (champagne only, a very odd choice), but the rack itself is quite good and comes closest to delivering the fantasy Surly Nice racks aim to achieve in my estimation. The only substantive negative to it would probably be its short top platform that some will find limiting. However, it's perfect for securely strapping a tent roll and it's also removeable, which can be nice if you just wanted the oversized lowriders. Without the platform it's also another 150g lighter.

This gentleman did a good, but not exhaustive comparison of front racks that I feel highlights the strengths and weakness of the above mentioned racks and others quite well. At the end of the day you can make most anything work, but some things just make better sense than others.

My two bits on an old thread.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

ChristianCoté said:


> The Blackburn Outpost front rack is what I would've gone with in your situation. It's very similar in overall design style to the Nice rack or the Nitto Big mentioned earlier, but I think it kind of excels in this niche due to a simpler and more easily adjustable interface, competitive weight (think OMM, so heavier than Tubus, but far lighter than Surly), and overall sturdiness. The load they can handle is also more within the realm of reason, because what CAN be put on a Surly Nice front rack is actually more than a little ridiculous and almost wholly unnecessary.
> 
> I wouldn't say the rear rack offering is anything you'd want on your bike considering the obviously superior racks that already dominate there, and some will find the colour undesirable (champagne only, a very odd choice), but the rack itself is quite good and comes closest to delivering the fantasy Surly Nice racks aim to achieve in my estimation. The only substantive negative to it would probably be its short top platform that some will find limiting. However, it's perfect for securely strapping a tent roll and it's also removeable, which can be nice if you just wanted the oversized lowriders. Without the platform it's also another 150g lighter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for a great post. It has some good ideas and facts and info that I might have considered if I had not already spent all my bucks.
I actually bought ANOTHER surly nice front rack, as well as a surly rear rack, for my Surly Ogre. I also got bob nutz and a BOB trailer. I live in a small cabin I built, and it has no electric or running water, and so the oversized, overly strong racks have been used several times already to freight heavy unwieldly objects (Car battery, propane tanks).
Then I decided I was going bike touring this winter, and so I build a Surly LHT deluxe with S&S couplers. For this I went for JANDD expedition racks both front and rear. I read about them in several sites from tourers that have used them hard in Third world countries for thousands of miles. They are lighter and smaller than the Surly racks.
I appreciate your in depth knowledge of racks, and if I do it again Ill use your post. And if not me, certainly other rack buyers will use it.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

rifraf said:


> As per the other posts, the Surly Nice rack is too heavy for what it can carry.
> If you want an alternative recommendation, I'd say have a squiz at one of the Tubus front pannier racks with the addition of a small flat rack like Velo Orange Pass Hunter.
> VO Pass Hunter Front Rack - Racks - Racks & Decaleurs - Accessories
> I'm not promoting the Hunter but suggesting that typre of front rack setup will offer two rack front set up that is both lighter than the Surly Nice rack as well as much higher weight carrying capacity.
> ...


The Velo Orange rack is supposedly rated to 50 pounds and weighs 250 grams.
The Tubus Nova rack is rated to 22 pounds and weighs 382 grams.
Combined is 72 pounds for a rack weight of 632 grams.

The Surly Nice rack is rated to 70 pounds and weighs 2.95 pounds

So "NOT" "MUCH MORE" carrying capacity which I incorrectly stated, but it is lighter.


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

rifraf said:


> The Velo Orange rack is supposedly rated to 50 pounds and weighs 250 grams.
> The Tubus Nova rack is rated to 22 pounds and weighs 382 grams.
> Combined is 72 pounds for a rack weight of 632 grams.
> 
> ...


I've always thought you have the most beautiful bike. I just had to say that. What grip solution are you using to the fit issue with Rohloff's twist shifter and the short grip real estate on the cut h-bar?


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

ChristianCoté said:


> I've always thought you have the most beautiful bike. I just had to say that. What grip solution are you using to the fit issue with Rohloff's twist shifter and the short grip real estate on the cut h-bar?


Thank you Christian, glad you like it.
My grip solution is a Sram Dualdrive grip set and is comfortable.
My Titec J bar has quite short "grip" areas, but the standard Rohloff twister and the Sram grips seem made for each other.
I'm very happy with it.


----------



## OfficerFriendly (Apr 16, 2014)

Regarding the Nitto Big Front Rack 34F it looks like what a rack should have always been. But jesus, nobody ****ing sells it. There's only two suppliers and they're in the USA and on top of the $200 they charg another $50 shipping. Are there no european (uk) suppliers AT ALL? Surely this is a joke


----------

